# CMG alert - Chipotle ..... astrostuff



## yogi-in-oz (25 December 2005)

Hi folks,

Bi Mac is to spin-off Chipotle, in a new float on 
NYSE, with the ticker, CMG ..... :


CMG ..... so let's get a march ahead of the
masses and have a look at some astroanalysis
for the Chipotle ipo ..... 

Some key dates ahead for CMG, may be:

09 Jan 2006 ..... minor and positive

16 Jan 2006 ..... minor and positive news ???

20 Jan 2006 ..... minor and positive

26-27 Jan 2006 ..... minor and positive financial news???


-----

From 30 Jan - 09 Feb 2006 there should be underlying
positive sentiment for CMG, with possible news/moves
on the following dates:

01 Feb 2006 ..... minor news???

06 Feb 2006 ..... minor cycle

13 Feb 2006 ..... minor and positive news and
price the same as 27 Jan 2006???

20 Feb 2006 ..... significant news ???

-----

08 Mar 2006 ..... significant spotlight on CMG

16 Mar 2006 ..... significant news here and same
price as 20 Feb 2006 ???

23-27 Mar 2006 ..... 2 time cycles here to bring
significant and negative action???

-----

So, intially the CMG ipo will probably be positive,
especially, if it lists on NYSE in January 2006 .....

..... after that, it will probably be buoyant trading,
until March 2006, when the novelty may wear off for
some traders ..... 

Let's see how these dates work out, in the months ahead.

happy trading all

      yogi


----------



## Mr.Vertical (20 January 2006)

Hola all! First time here, found it on a search.
Chipotle which was born in my home town goes on the NYSE on 1/26/06(IPO) to the best of my knowledge, CMG will be the marker as others have said.
 This one is going to GO BIG! were betting most of the Ranch on this one.
http://www.ipohome.com/marketwatch/marketwatch.asp


----------



## yogi-in-oz (21 January 2006)

Hi Mr.Vertical,

CMG ..... welcome aboard.

Just check out our astroanalysis above, posted  12/25/2005,
where the CMG time cycles indicated some news positive
news/moves on 01/26/2006 ..... CMG floats, right on time ..... 

..... keep an eye on the rest of those key dates, as the
CMG story unfolds, in the months ahead.

happy days

  yogi



=====


----------



## chipotle_fan (24 January 2006)

hi yogi,

like Mr. Vertical, i also came across this board thru a Google search for info about the CMG IPO . . . 

i firmly believe in the Chipotle product, and think they have a lot of room for growth, so I'm interested in getting in ASAP.

i've never tried getting in on an IPO, so what's the best way for me to get my order filled?  right now, the ticker doesn't even show up on my broker's site -- do I have to wait until it's already being traded before i can submit an order?  if so, will the ticker be available right when the market opens on 1/26, or will it be later in the day?

thanks


----------



## clowboy (24 January 2006)

chipotle_fan

I don't know the exact dates for the stocks pre listing details etc but if it is to list in January then I would say you have almost definately missed the IPO.

It will register on the exchange under the code from time of listing, this can be at anytime on the day that they have scheduled to list.  (All these times and dates should be contained in the prospectus or the likes).

Alternativley if the stock was listing on the ASX then the info would be on there website.  Given that it is listing on the NYSE then I would try their website.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (24 January 2006)

Hi Chipotle_fan,

Unable to offer specific advice, as we are 12,000 miles away 
in Oz and not licenced to do so, anyway.

Given the huge interest generated in this float, it may
well be, that it will be very difficult to participate in the IPO.

However, call your broker and ask if they have been allocated
any CMG for distribution to their clients ..... they can only
say no, at worst.

Maybe Mr.Vertical can help  you with the exact time of 
the CMG listing and when the ticker will appear ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------

